# Stripping



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

Anodized parts/wheels. Again,  heavy duty oven cleaner. Building a rider set of wheels for my 28" Western Flyer and couldn't find the Velocity P35's 36 hole in silver, so I purchased them in black and stripped them down with oven cleaner and polished them up a bit. 







Hoop on the right has been polished.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2014)

*Looks great*

Nice results frank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2014)

Guess I need to find stronger over cleaner. I tried doing this and it didnt touch it at all. I've used oven cleaner to strip anodized parts when building custom R/C rock crawlers.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess I need to find stronger over cleaner. I tried doing this and it didnt touch it at all. I've used oven cleaner to strip anodized parts when building custom R/C rock crawlers.




I use the "high grade"  Easy Off in the yellow can. Saturation is key. Coat it 4 or 5 times within the 10 minutes and it comes screaming off.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 9, 2014)

If your rims are powdercoated, gasket remover works wonders. Comes in a spray can at most autoparts stores.

Nice result on the P35s, but they could use some sanding and polishing! OR some faux rust


----------

